# question about trott-lines



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

as many of you fellers know, i'm in oklahoma now.. question is, what's the best way to rig and set up a trottline?? i've done it once before with decent success, but would like some detailed info from the pros... hooks, bait, length, method of deployment, etc.. thanks in advance for any info..


----------



## jacob87 (Nov 29, 2009)

id go to escambia river and fish with a rod and reel onthe bottom close to the main river

using 1 oz pyramid weights and squid shrimp or liver


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a 40 hook 1/0 Circle Hook with very heavy braid and 100lb Flouro. I sometimes tie from bank to bank or find anchor points along the side. I use a Cinder Block for a center anchor. If you are looking for big cats you want to use a larger Circle hook like a 6 or 8 depending on what you are using for bait.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nylon with a decent size circle hook from a respectable manufacturer. about 2 foot from each other and a foot of line off the main line. As far as bait goes i would swear by catalpa worms when in season. When out of season shrimp soaked for a couple of days in italian dressing works pretty good.


----------

